

Ask Hacker News Weekly - cperciva
http://www.daemonology.net/hn-weekly-ask/

======
cperciva
A few weeks ago revorad asked me if I could take my existing HN Daily code and
create an Ask HN version of it. There isn't enough volume of ask posts to
produce a sensible daily version, so I decided to create Ask Hacker News
Weekly.

Similar to HN Daily, this is a list of the 10 highest-scoring posts which have
appeared on <http://news.ycombinator.com/ask> at some point in the week prior
to the summary being posted. (In some cases, this may result in high-scoring
old posts being included instead of more recent but lower-scoring posts.)

~~~
Marwy
I just wanted to say: thank you very very much!

------
RiderOfGiraffes
It's worth mentioning the HN Daily link: <http://www.daemonology.net/hn-
daily/>

------
sewerhorse
You should really change the color of the links to distinct them from the
text.

~~~
cperciva
I picked the font colour to match HN's colour scheme.

